# Could you win if you always rolled 6's?



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Reading through the Black Reach starter book on the first page it says something along the lines of "may many victories be yours and your dice always roll 6's". So theoretically your dice always roll 6. You hit and wound always (unless it's toughness is too high versus your strength). 

But, you fail all psychic tests. You fail all leadership tests. You always scatter 12" minus your ballistic skill unless you roll a direct hit. Deep striking becomes insanely dangerous because you, again, have to roll that direct hit. 

I'd probably go with a Chaos force with Abaddon instead of Demon Princes. Fearless means no leadership to fail really. Obliterators movement would always be solid.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Sometimes you want high numbers, sometimes you want low numbers...mostly for reasons you just stated. I don't really get what's going on here.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The OP wondered if the statement held any water. The statement being that if you were to always roll 6's, you would be overly victorious. And it kind of does hold water. Leadership checks would not have to be taken, because you would always save your wounds. Always. Go to ground gives you a 6+ cover save. If you were to take powers like Fear the Darkness into consideration, you could bring a libby. Always a 6 on the psychic hood. 

It would be pretty obvious that you would win if all your rolls were 6's, army allowing. Even if you were to play daemons, knowing exactly how far you would scatter would give you a really good idea of where to drop certain things - and you could capitalize on icons in your preferred wave - because it would always come up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wraithguards would become vicious as well as anything fearless and rending.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Ang'grath the unbound and anything else with the axe of khorne special rule or a similar effect would kill an infinite number of enemies and the game would continue forever...


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

For one day, every gamer should magically always roll 6s. It would get messy, and it would get messy fast.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, I guessed I misunderstood what was happening.

Rolling all 6's would mean that the intended person would never go first because you'd always steal the initiative.

- Anti-tank weapons would always pen and always destroy it: transports would be completely useless.

-Blast weapons would be useless because they'd always scatter really far if you didn't roll a bullseye.

- No one would think of deepstriking without using locator beacons or tele homers.

- Low AP shooting weapons and power weapons would be gods to bypass everyone's auto pass armor rolls.

- All of your reserves would arrive turn 2 so there would almost be no point in holding them...unless you're not going first then you'll probably want to keep everything in reserve to avoid the first turn shooting massacre your opponent will unleash on you.

- There would never ever be a reason to roll terrain tests of any kind. Troops will move max distance, vehicles won't get immobilized, etc.


LOL Orc players will load up on so many lootas it would be maddening. AND they'd actually hit! and pen!

Yeah this rolling 6's would be nasty. You could totally play test this. Just get a friend and don't bring your dice.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I would take an Eldar force with 3 full squads of banshee's, 2 Farseer's w/ Mind War and Eldrich Storm, and as many Pathfinders as possible 

Keep the Banshee's in Serpents in reserve, move them flat out the turn they arrive (3+ cover ) and then unload with en-mass I10 power weapons

Pathfinders that will never die makes me :laugh: Put them in a building for 2+ cover saves, shoot vehicles with Rending

God rolling 6's all the time would be amazing


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

If both players were to always roll 6's I think Necrons might be viable. Lord with VoD. Keep a unit of Warriors teleporting way the hell away from anything. Run Pariahs and C'tan to ignore all saves.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

I just realized something else. Anything with Invul saves would be immortal.

Also, Black Templars have a shitty vow that gives the ENTIRE army a 6+ invulnerable save. Game over.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

dspadres said:


> I just realized something else. Anything with Invul saves would be immortal.
> 
> Also, Black Templars have a shitty vow that gives the ENTIRE army a 6+ invulnerable save. Game over.


That's why I am thinking C'tan and Warscythe Lords with Phase Shifter would be king here. Only problem is, have to keep your Warriors away. As long as they live you can kill things while your C'tan and Lord are immortal.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

StalkerZero said:


> If both players were to always roll 6's I think Necrons might be viable. Lord with VoD. Keep a unit of Warriors teleporting way the hell away from anything. Run Pariahs and C'tan to ignore all saves.


The Deciever would pwn everything. He could make units take a moral check even if they hadn't taken any casualties. He ignores invu and has his own invu save.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Axe of Khorne and Death Company Furiosos would be funny...
The conversation would go like this for Chaos players challenging Nids/Orks/IG, assuming that their Lord has AoK, an invulnerable save making item, and this isn't magical 6 day...
"Hey dude, you wanna play my Chaos army in a 3000 pointer?"
"OK, sure. I'll bring on my massive horde army full of giant, maxed-out units of *insert troops here*. What about you?"
"Well, I've got a Khorne Lord with Axe of Khorne leading my army. All my Troops choices are Zerkers."
*cut to first turn*
"Hey, did I mention that I ALWAYS roll sixes ALL the time?"
"Oh shit..." *thinking about how their maxed out units of Nids/Orks/IG will die horribly once the Khorne Lord is in combat*


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

*cough*
Hello there Shokk Attack Gun!

Assuming that a '6' on a Scatter die is a 'hit'.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Triple Deathstrike Launchers? Yeah you'll scatter (unless 6 is a hit), but what the hell it's a big blast.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a better question. If you just presumed every roll was a six for both players, which army would be the baddest army in the game?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Deathwing would also be pretty much invulnerable to everything that doesn't ignore invulns. On the other hand Gray Knights would kick some serious butt with force weapons.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I've decided that necrons would be the ultimate army as the lord with scythe will still be able to kill anything and we'll be back will eternally keep anything from dying.

Just put in pariahs and necron lords and watch the luls occur.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Eleven said:


> Here's a better question. If you just presumed every roll was a six for both players, which army would be the baddest army in the game?


Orks.
Due to the low quality of Ork shooting per individual model, they have a ridiculously high dispersion.
This means that they do worse on average then armies with high quality units, but given perfect circumstances they are obscenely powerful.

Why?
For a handful of points you get a powerful infantry weapon with a low BS (the Shoota), and if you hit with every shot you fire you can wipe out anything not nailed to the floor.

Add to that units like Tankbustas, and you're in business baby.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Orks.
> Due to the low quality of Ork shooting per individual model, they have a ridiculously high dispersion.
> This means that they do worse on average then armies with high quality units, but given perfect circumstances they are obscenely powerful.
> 
> ...


But Space Marines will never fail an armour save against a Shoota.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

dspadres said:


> I just realized something else. Anything with Invul saves would be immortal.
> 
> Also, Black Templars have a shitty vow that gives the ENTIRE army a 6+ invulnerable save. Game over.


[Brings in the mighty psycanon] 

Yes, talking about invulnerable saves... :spiteful:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

You know; All this talk is fine and such but has anyone actually tried it?
Just assume every dice has 6's on all sides and play a game. As small or large as you like and then post the results.
Call it Scientific Curiosity 

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> But Space Marines will never fail an armour save against a Shoota.


..........................................
You raise a valid point xD

I think that Space Wolves would win then.
Their Troops can get two Plasma guns, and JOTWW would just bitchown everything that has an Invulnerable save.


----------



## LordOwlingtonIII (Jan 7, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> For one day, every gamer should magically always roll 6s. It would get messy, and it would get messy fast.


Who goes first?
This could take a while...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Depends on what you take, what your opponent takes, and what the field is like. If you play for instance, gaurd vs, marines with a bunch of heavy flamers, blast templates, and there is very little terrain then maybe not.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Winterous said:


> ..........................................
> You raise a valid point xD
> 
> I think that Space Wolves would win then.
> Their Troops can get two Plasma guns, and JOTWW would just bitchown everything that has an Invulnerable save.


JOTWW like all psychic powers would be useless as you could never pass a psychic test as you would automatically get a 12


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Yllib Enaz said:


> JOTWW like all psychic powers would be useless as you could never pass a psychic test as you would automatically get a 12


....FUCK, NOT DOING PARTICULARLY WELL AM I? xD
A Shokk Attack Gun would still dominate, every turn you lay down a 5" circle of 'remove everything'.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anything that can morale tests occur can whip an army across the board easily.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Rolling 6's only would really ruin the game for everyone


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it would be interesting. For instance, Eldar:
don't really have much that abuses the enemies-always-fail-Ld (well... They have rangers, banshees with war shout, dire swords) and they don't have ways to bypass invulnerable saves. But if all you're looking to do is win, not table your opponent, they could still be good. They can tie up enemy power weapon units with DA squads with shimmershields, they're still hideously mobile (you can guaranteed blow up my tank...unless I have a cover save! Sucka, I'll always have it! On that note, DE become the most resilient army - give all their tanks flickerfields and they just won't die.) and with clever deployment they can probably take out enemy units. 
Also, against opponents without invulnerable saves, maugan ra deals 4 wounds per turn with no armour or cover saves.
(So, he could possibly kill your ork Big Mek? Less certain if there's two of them.)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Deathwing would be amazing.

As would World Eaters...


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nids would dominate since boneswords would basically kill anything they touch. they also wouldnt suffer from the fact that all vehicles would be almost useless since they dont have any.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Enjoy watching your army run off he table lol

AWESOME 6'S!!! BITCH

*army nervously looking around as they reach the table edge*

s-s-sir we-

*rolls die*

FUCKIN A BABY 666!!!!!

SI-*runs off* fuuuuu


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

.Kevin. said:


> FUCKIN A BABY 666!!!!!


:shok:

I uh, don't want to know what goes on in your head.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

> If both players were to always roll 6's


You'd never get past the roll to see who goes first. Ignoring that, I would probably go with DHs. Ability to ignore inv saves could come in handy.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Zaden said:


> You'd never get past the roll to see who goes first. Ignoring that, I would probably go with DHs. Ability to ignore inv saves could come in handy.


However, that doesn't help you when they have an Armour save better than 4+.

Frankly I think going with Orks is the best.
The SAG just pumps out vortexes every turn, you don't even need to roll to Wound or Save, just touch something and it's removed.
Except vehicles, against whom you auto-Pen and roll a 6 anyway, so you're pretty much fine.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Winterous said:


> However, that doesn't help you when they have an Armour save better than 4+.
> 
> Frankly I think going with Orks is the best.
> The SAG just pumps out vortexes every turn, you don't even need to roll to Wound or Save, just touch something and it's removed.
> Except vehicles, against whom you auto-Pen and roll a 6 anyway, so you're pretty much fine.


What about flicker field?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> What about flicker field?


That does spoil the effect, unfortunately.

Ok then, the only way you can physically be able to kill ANYTHING is if you take a fucking C'tan.
Or a Lord with a Warscythe, that would also work.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Who would win? In a game like that everyone wins :wink:


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Winterous said:


> :shok:
> 
> I uh, don't want to know what goes on in your head.


Trying to over exaggerate the love for rolling 6's


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

.Kevin. said:


> Trying to over exaggerate the love for rolling 6's


What I mean is that you said "FUCKING A BABY 666!!!!!"
As in: Fucking a baby, 666.
As in: Having sex with the singular form of an infant, the devil's supposed number.

Which is a little messed up


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I think you could actually make the game interesting if you just treated all invul saves as regular armour. as for going first just make that the one time where you actually roll off. 

if you just brought a normal list and then added the all 6's rule it would be fun, rather than tailoring to field as many power weapons as possible. 

I'm gonna try it out next weekend


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

touche lol


----------



## Wal-Marx (Oct 21, 2009)

Orks, Daemon Hunters, and Necrons would rule the field should one always role a six.

As stated, big mechs with their shock attack guns would dominate everything and anything at range, while Necrons, with C'Tan and war scythes would dominate everything and anything in melee. 

However, Daemon Hunters would also fair spectacularly as well due to Incinerators and Psycannons. Being able to ignore the invul. saves of anything (cover saves as well in the case of the Incinerator) would bring many things down quickly. Additionally, don't forget that the Callidus assassin's sword ignores all saves as well. The only problem, as was pointed out earlier, armour saves of 3+ or 2+ (though there a lot of power weapons that can be found in the codex, so that might balance it out slightly).


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Er yeah. theres a problem Wal-Marx- With the negating invul saves, you cant negate armour saves which will always pass, and then when you get into melee to get past his armour save with power weps, he still got his damn invul save!! lol xD 

Honestly, the only thing that has a chance in these games is 2 Meks with Shokk attack guns or Callidus assassin with the C'tan blade. Also dual bonesword Tyranid warriors and Tyrant might work but they need to deal a wound in order for the insta death effect of boneswords to occur and if there going against something with invul save that wont happen.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

This is my first post in this thread I think..

But anyway, I'll help sum it up 

You would never need to roll for morale if you have a save, because they're always going to pass. 

Pinning checks would happen - you're always going to fail, doesn't that just mean go to ground?

You'd always cause instant death or whatever, however, all blast weapons would scatter the full distance - poo. 

So all in all, I don't think you'd lose, you just need to make sure you take hard hitting weapons on your models, rather than artillery models and stuff like that...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thunderbear lord could turn into a god offal bitch.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeit.

This would just break the game entirely methinks.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

nice abaddon that cant stab himself
not to mention never failing a invul save


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

If you roll always 6s it would be not so fun for sure...

I like that factor of the game, the ramdon of the action resolution and where you play against the probability. 

If all roll are 6s everything would save always when you hit at... so the game could be eternal unless you use Power weapons and AP.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

korne lord 17 attacks on the charge that ignore armour


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tarvitz210300 said:


> korne lord 17 attacks on the charge that ignore armour


But not Invulnerable, making all of those attacks worthless.


----------

